# HTC Incredible S scoops great review



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

Engadget have poured vast pots of love over the "awesomely responsive" HTC Incredible S - the pics and videos it produces look look great and it's been praised for its long battery life, 'exquisite performance,'  and excellent display ("you'll struggle mightily to tell a difference between this and Apple's Retina Display or Samsung's Super AMOLED ").



> The general theme of snappy performance was evident throughout our use of the Incredible S, whether we were shooting photos, messaging, browsing media files, playing games, using the iPlayer app, or Gooogling to see if we have the top result for our surnames. Navigating around Google Maps was also a pretty spectacular affair. Almost no time was taken to refresh the map when we were zooming in and out and the whole experience was faultlessly fluid.
> 
> ...The browser is fast, very fast....
> 
> ...



There's some strong argument later on from users about Engadget's seemingly inconsistent ranking methods. I rather like this user's response:
"An 8 on the non-Apple scala corresponds to an 11 on the Apple scala, so this is in fact quite a lot better."



http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/21/htc-incredible-s-review/


----------



## Sunray (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh look an HTC Android phone that's just about that same as the last few it made, just a bit faster, bit nicer screen blah de blah.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Oh look an HTC Android phone that's just about that same as the last few it made, just a bit faster, bit nicer screen blah de blah.


I can see a fair difference between this handset and my HTC Desire, but it's not like each iteration of the iPhone has been a ground breaking, mould-smashing, genre-defining massive upgrade from the previous model, is it?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2011)

Am I imagining it or has the dude in the pic got really massive hands? The phone looks small - I've got big hands and I swear my Desire looks bigger when I hold it like the pic above. Are the dimensions same as the Desire? Touch screens and big fat hands can be awkward - as experience has taught me (although you get used to it and it gets easier!)


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Am I imagining it or has the dude in the pic got really massive hands? The phone looks small - I've got big hands and I swear my Desire looks bigger when I hold it like the pic above. Are the dimensions same as the Desire? Touch screens and big fat hands can be awkward - as experience has taught me (although you get used to it and it gets easier!)


It's got a 4" screen so it's bigger than your Desire's 3.7" screen (but smaller than the Desire HD's 4.3" whopper).


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2011)

If they bring a version out with a keyboard within the next year i'll be gutted.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Oh look an HTC Android phone that's just about that same as the last few it made, just a bit faster, bit nicer screen blah de blah.


With you on this to be honest. It's not news.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2011)

mauvais said:


> With you on this to be honest. It's not news.


It is actually, regardless of whether you personally find it interesting or not.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2011)

Only in the same way that 'sun comes up, may set later' is news. It's an incremental product release with no real development - and I say this as an HTC owner and Android proponent.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2011)

mauvais said:


> Only in the same way that 'sun comes up, may set later' is news. It's an incremental product release with no real development - and I say this as an HTC owner and Android proponent.


It's on a par with the development from the iPhone 3 to 3G and people seemed more than happy to chat about that. At length. A lot. 

If I was in the market for a new HTC phone, this is one of the ones I'd be interested in, so I've no idea why you're trying to belittle any talk about it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 22, 2011)

It is news if you are interested in the 8 megapixel camera or the HD video capability. The camera on the existing HTC Desire is nothing special.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2011)

editor said:


> It's got a 4" screen so it's bigger than your Desire's 3.7" screen (but smaller than the Desire HD's 4.3" whopper).



It's the HD I've got. Makes more sense now.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 22, 2011)

editor said:


> I can see a fair difference between this handset and my HTC Desire, but it's not like each iteration of the iPhone has been a ground breaking, mould-smashing, genre-defining massive upgrade from the previous model, is it?


 
This is exactly my point.  The hardware for all these touch screen smart phones has faded into grey on a grey background.   

Apple might make a vague ripple if they translate the iPhone nano rumours into reality at something less than stratospheric prices, but that doesn't mean a great deal to anyone other than people who specifically want an iPhone but can't afford one.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It is news if you are interested in the 8 megapixel camera or the HD video capability. The camera on the existing HTC Desire is nothing special.


There's quite lot of video/stills examples in that review and there's certainly enough to tempt me there. The video looks to be a massive upgrade from the HTC Desire and I'm well impressed by what I've seen of the camera.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Oh look an HTC Android phone that's just about that same as the last few it made, just a bit faster, bit nicer screen blah de blah.


 
Yep that's pretty much how HTC roll, update a phone stick a weird name on it but you know why does it matter? As long as the tech is good and the price not too extortionate I can live with it...


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 22, 2011)

The Incredible S does look great, particularly as it's allegedly sorted out the major issue of the Desire HD - battery life. 

Plenty of rumours around now about the HTC Pyramid though, suggesting that it will be a dual core 1.2ghz monster, with a 960 x 540 resolution. That's only three months away if rumours are to be believed, although I'm still unsure of whether a GSM version is in the pipeline.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> The Incredible S does look great, particularly as it's allegedly sorted out the major issue of the Desire HD - battery life.
> 
> Plenty of rumours around now about the HTC Pyramid though, suggesting that it will be a dual core 1.2ghz monster, with a 960 x 540 resolution. That's only three months away if rumours are to be believed, although I'm still unsure of whether a GSM version is in the pipeline.


 
Yep, waiting on June and the iPhone 5 before making a decision on the next phone I get. So far I've never had the same phone OS twice...


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep, waiting on June and the iPhone 5 before making a decision on the next phone I get. So far I've never had the same phone OS twice...


No matter how wonderful (or not) the iPhone 5 is, it's unlikely to shift me off Android because I _much_ prefer the comparative freedom offered by that platform and I stay free of fucking iTunes and Apple's weird policies.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2011)

editor said:


> No matter how wonderful (or not) the iPhone 5 is, it's unlikely to shift me off Android because I _much_ prefer the comparative freedom offered by that platform and I stay free of fucking iTunes and Apple's weird policies.


 
Sure I get that, but I'm in the reverse, with games and my music experience being a consideration and the ease of syncing with iTunes (it works fine for me). I'm not affected by Apple's policies tbh so again that's not an issue.


----------

